# Gauge 3 gas fired unpainted prototype Britannia



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Video shows the original Kingscale unpainted gas fired Gauge 3 Britannia before the various modifications and improvements were made.As can be seen on the video the prototype runs well, so the finished engines should be exceptional.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfZ1LfXFTdI


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Gorgeous engine. That machine is a bullet.

Thanks


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for comments Bob.

Yes it is a rather powerful beast as you would expect with a well made G3 loco.

It really needed a heavier load on it which was a bit ironical really as I have eight of those 'teaks'. I don't think we were trying to put the engine under any test.
Just enjoying seeing it steam well! Maybe next time?


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Gauge 3 is a working model scale to me. You can easily have all the functioning features of the real thing. 

What are those panels on the side of the smoke box for? Looks like something needed when at speed.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 
The " smoke lifters" were often installed on locomotives as an after-thought. In general they were used to help keep smoke above the cab when traveling at speed. I seem to remember hearing that they were also used to help improve draft as well, but I may be wrong on that.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

s-4, 
Actually the Britannia's were designed WITH smoke deflectors and carried them for their entire lives. 
The only exception being two that had them temporarily removed when fitted with Westinghouse air brake equipment as an experiment for the first two years of their lives. 
As you say, they were used to 'lift' the smoke up so as not to obscure the driver's view. 
As to the improvement of the draft, I doubt it, but it couldn't have hurt. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I kind of figured that's what they were for. 

I heard that when the British built their great steamers, the painted them gray initially. That made for better photographs in the black and white film days. After a while, clean them up and paint final. True??


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

One of the relevant points not mentioned in this topic is that I understand that orders for around forty engines have been placed and secured with deposits and production is about to commence.
I am not trying to promote sales as my only connection is membership of the G3 Society here in the UK

Not all are going to G3 members apparently, and I suspect that a proportion will become 'shelf' models.This is a shame and as a 'steamaholic' I feel that such nice models should be running!

Anyone wishing for further information can visit www.kingscalelivesteam.co.uk
Good Luck


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 01 Jul 2012 12:43 PM 
Thanks guys. I kind of figured that's what they were for. 

I heard that when the British built their great steamers, the painted them gray initially. That made for better photographs in the black and white film days. After a while, clean them up and paint final. True??

Bob,
You are correct.
Goog old Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photographic_grey
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Many years ago I read in Model Railways that the Southern Railway King Arthur class had problems with the smoke staying low. Once the King Arthurs were fitted with smoke lifters, crews noticed an additional benefit. It seems that they were driving 120 tons of pheasant catcher! The silly birds would flush when the train roared past, and usually one or two of them would get caught by the smoke lifters. Both driver and fireman would come home with a pheasant for the Misses to put in the pot. Pheasants are rather dry, but still good eating! 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

David, 
Being stuck between the smoke deflector and the smokebox for a while, they were probably ready to eat as well! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Now, just how much of my Gauge 1 equipment would I have to sell for just one of these and a nice rake of coaches? Maybe all! I wonder what the minimum radius is? Bigger than my yard? Probably. Any other obstacles? The video from the firm's Internet site is good, just wish that so much of the sound wasn't transferred to the table.

Anyway, it's like buying a lottery ticket. It's the entertainment value that counts! 
Happy steaming,

Will


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Will, 
IF you had ordered one, the price was £4895 = $7823 US LESS VAT = $6570 US + shipping. 
NOT a lot more than the T1!! 
Of course, it is the rolling stock that is the problem. 
I was asked to build some Gauge 3 coaches many years ago, but it is all so BIG. 
It wouldn't fit in my brake, and even my paint booth was too small, so I said NO. 
If you check out the web site, the minimum radius is 12 foot, but I would say that to do justice to such a loco and 12 coach train, 20 foot would be better. 
Let us know what you are selling!!!!! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

